# Degerming garlic: is it really necessary?



## AlexR (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't.

Would my recipes really gain something if I did?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have never degermed garlic and have never had a problem or noticed a difference.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2010)

Some people notice a difference and others do not. If you do not notice it then it is not necessary to remove it. I never bother for myself or my family as none of us notice a difference, but if I am cooking for guests then I do in case they notice.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2010)

The only time you even need to consider de-germing garlic is if it has started to sprout.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The only time you even need to consider de-germing garlic is if it has started to sprout.


 
but you won't know that unless you cut the clove open down the middle.

I'm in the group that takes out the sprout, but Jacques Pepin picks up all those discarded sprouts and eats them straight. So it's purely a matter of taste.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> but you won't know that unless you cut the clove open down the middle.


Most times I can see the green at the tip of the clove without having to cut it open first. Not always of course, but usually.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, I was saying that if you can't see the sprout protruding from the clove, it's not an issue.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 18, 2010)

Naw - I never bother & have never had a problem with taste issues due to leaving it.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2010)

i am not familiar with the term degerming. enlighten me please.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 18, 2010)

If you slice a garlic clove in half, you'll sometimes find that it's started to germinate, & a little sprout has started to grow.  Some folks find the sprout too strong or sometimes bitter, so they "degerm" the clove by picking out the sprout.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you, i just chop it up and use it. never noticed any adverse results.


----------

